# DESERT BOOTS by LOWA



## JJOIFVET (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.lowaboots.com/catalog/ShowBoot.cfm?StockNum=3105350411&Category=8&Type=M

Has anyone ever seen these boots or have a pair. Myself and some other guys are thinking about buying a pair and try out in the desert. I am tired of the Oakley boots because they always fall apart. I want to know if anyone has ever worn these boots and are they tough enough to withstand the desert while wearing kit?


----------



## Tyrant (Jun 25, 2009)

Very nice looking. Gonna have to get a pair.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 25, 2009)

Tyrant said:


> Very nice looking. Gonna have to get a pair.



I am trying to find a dealer right now that has them in stock. A friend of mine has a pair and he swears by them and he says they are much better than Oakley, especially for assaulting.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 25, 2009)

Those kind of look like the Kiowa http://www.bellevilleshoe.com/stylestr.php


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you know if these boots are breathable? I am looking for something that I can wear in the blistering hot shit hole. I have Merrells for the winter and I have a new pair of Merrell coming to assault in, but I am always looking for something new.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 25, 2009)

I've never worn them, so I really can't say.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lowa Brand are the dogs bollox!  Very popular this side of the pond with Irish and UK Soldiers..


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 25, 2009)

LOWA looks like it's something I am going to have to try...


----------



## shadoload (Jun 25, 2009)

I had a pair (not exactly like the pic, but close) on the AT with the boyscouts last summer. I loved them, worth the money.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 25, 2009)

shadoload said:


> I had a pair (not exactly like the pic, but close) on the AT with the boyscouts last summer. I loved them, worth the money.



The ones in the pic are the 2009 boots, they were just released very recently. A buddy of mine got a pair before they came out on the market. He likes them.


----------



## GEAUXLSU (Jun 25, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> http://www.lowaboots.com/catalog/ShowBoot.cfm?StockNum=3105350411&Category=8&Type=M
> 
> Has anyone ever seen these boots or have a pair. Myself and some other guys are thinking about buying a pair and try out in the desert. I am tired of the Oakley boots because they always fall apart. I want to know if anyone has ever worn these boots and are they tough enough to withstand the desert while wearing kit?



I will have to order those in Aug after I get ahead. This month and last has killed me, but those look badass. I hope they keep together. If they had a lifetime warranty, that would be money.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 25, 2009)

GEAUXLSU said:


> I will have to order those in Aug after I get ahead. This month and last has killed me, but those look badass. I hope they keep together. If they had a lifetime warranty, that would be money.



I am ordering a pair tomorrow.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.afmo.com/PhotoDetails.as...fmo.com/products/lowa/LOWA_ZEPHYRDESERT-2.jpg

This is the boot. I am not sure how to insert a pic yet.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 25, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> http://www.afmo.com/PhotoDetails.as...fmo.com/products/lowa/LOWA_ZEPHYRDESERT-2.jpg
> 
> This is the boot. I am not sure how to insert a pic yet.



I'm surprised any of the PX's haven't got them at your location:uhh:


----------



## AWP (Jun 25, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> http://www.afmo.com/PhotoDetails.as...fmo.com/products/lowa/LOWA_ZEPHYRDESERT-2.jpg
> 
> This is the boot. I am not sure how to insert a pic yet.



Under Advanced Reply you'll see a small icon with mountains in it. Click on that and paste the URL into it. Just make sure you don't have two "http://"'s in it or the link won't work.






Edit: their link needed some work to make it happen, but the process above generally works. I can explain offline if need be.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 25, 2009)

Irish said:


> I'm surprised any of the PX's haven't got them at your location:uhh:



A friend of mine talked ATS Tactical Gear into putting them in their show room. They can get them a whole lot cheaper than what we pay for them, but they will mark them up of course. But until they get them in their store, no one around Ft. Campbell carries these boots.


----------



## Poccington (Jun 26, 2009)

Although I haven't got those particular boots, I use the Lowa Combat GTX's. If their desert boots are anywhere near the same quality, they're good to go.


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 26, 2009)

Bros, what's the advantage of a low ankle boot as opposed to a higher ankle boot? Wouldn't this boot be better traditional height for more calf/ankle support?


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 26, 2009)

For Grand Canyon work, the Lowa's have rated right up with Merrils for comfort and dependability. Usually a great product. :cool:
In fact for pure Comfort, the Lowa's are tops, from my experience, and still seem to hold up.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 26, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> For Grand Canyon work, the Lowa's have rated right up with Merrils for comfort and dependability. Usually a great product. :cool:
> In fact for pure Comfort, the Lowa's are tops, from my experience, and still seem to hold up.



That is what I am looking for. Something that holds up under extreme conditions. I have several pair of Merrells myself, but my last pair I was disappointed in. The front of them came apart after only having them for a week and I was in the mountains of Oregon and my damn feet got wet. I still love their shoes, but I am always on the look out for a new and better product. Especially if I can get my company to buy them for the guys. 

Oh yeah, that version of Lowa, won't be out until the end of July. Damn them. I wanted them yesterday.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 26, 2009)

Just as a side note, pretty in depth thread on the subject of boots in general. 

https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1068

Thought you might want to have a look.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 26, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> That is what I am looking for. Something that holds up under extreme conditions. I have several pair of Merrells myself, but my last pair I was disappointed in. The front of them came apart after only having them for a week and I was in the mountains of Oregon and my damn feet got wet. I still love their shoes, but I am always on the look out for a new and better product. Especially if I can get my company to buy them for the guys.


 
JJ, the minute you get them home from the store sit down in front of the TV and spend 2 hrs treating them. Every crack/stitch/piece of leather. Waterproof the shit out of them. I don't give a damn if they're going to be desert boots, STILL waterproof/treat every seam/stitch/leather. Use your choice of one of the "gels".

I STILL like mink oil, but whatever...just do it by hand, and push the gel into every crack/stitch. It will change the color, but they'll last. Then, when you think you're DONE...do it again. I also like the "athletic" (flat) laces, but they don't last as long.
But, they also don't come untied at the worst possible fucking moment. 

In a small zip-lock sandwich bag, I always carry several spare laces in my pack, along with extra random velcro pieces (both male/female, adhesive backed), plastic tie wraps, small beeners, nylon scraps, etc...all in one ziplock "repair" bag (and a small tube of "shoe glue" which is also good for other repairs than just shoes), and several feet of 100mph (duct) tape.
:cool:


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 26, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> JJ, the minute you get them home from the store sit down in front of the TV and spend 2 hrs treating them. Every crack/stitch/piece of leather. Waterproof the shit out of them. I don't give a damn if they're going to be desert boots, STILL waterproof/treat every seam/stitch/leather. Use your choice of one of the "gels".
> 
> I STILL like mink oil, but whatever...just do it by hand, and push the gel into every crack/stitch. It will change the color, but they'll last. Then, when you think you're DONE...do it again. I also like the "athletic" (flat) laces, but they don't last as long.
> But, they also don't come untied at the worst possible fucking moment.
> ...



My Merrells came apart at the tip of the foot, that is how my feet got wet. Yeah I don't think I will get those Lowas until I am over in the box.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok guys, the Lowa Zephr Desert Boots are now on the market. I am buying a pair and I will keep you updated how they hold up in a combat zone. I have talked to some Irish guys and they love the name brand. The Zephr is a new boot to their line and if they are the cats meow, I will be sure to let you know.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 8, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZ20n8uuAVU[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFmAHhC9igk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## zushwa (Jul 8, 2009)

Gortex:

http://stores.greygrouptraining.com/-strse-3095/ZEPHYR-DESERT-GTX-MID/Detail.bok#

Non:

http://stores.greygrouptraining.com/-strse-3094/ZEPHYR-MID-TF/Detail.bok

We were told yesterday that the container is on the way to the states and we should have them in stock shortly after.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 8, 2009)

A guy in my company got a line on these boots for 125 bucks a pair. We are going with that company. They give discounts to military.


----------



## zushwa (Jul 8, 2009)

That's an outstanding price.  You should let everyone here know where to get them at that price.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 8, 2009)

zushwa said:


> That's an outstanding price.  You should let everyone here know where to get them at that price.



Not a problem, as soon as I see him, I will ask him and put the phone number out on here.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 8, 2009)

http://store.tacsurv.com/default.aspx 

This is the sitr where a guy in my company got the price for $125.00 Call them and talk to Jimmy.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 8, 2009)

Those Lowa boots are nice, but they're double the price they should be. Still, if you buy quality, you'll never be disappointed.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 8, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> Those Lowa boots are nice, but they're double the price they should be. Still, if you buy quality, you'll never be disappointed.



They are hand made. Every shoe and boot is hand made. I will pay the 125 bucks. Merrells are about the same price.


----------



## zushwa (Jul 14, 2009)

If it makes you guys feel any better we're running an initial sale for the non Gortex @ $150.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 14, 2009)

That is what I want, I don't want the Gortex. It is a little hot over here at the moment.


----------



## zushwa (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah, we had a long debate about which version more guys would want.  Guys that know some shit will end up buying the non gortex. ;)


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 15, 2009)

I think the Gortex would be good for when I am out on target and step all in the shit water again. That has happened and ruined some boots. If you can sell them for 125 I will buy them through you and do you ship APO???


----------



## zushwa (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes on the APO, fuck no on the $125.  :)


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 15, 2009)

zushwa said:


> Yes on the APO, fuck no on the $125.  :)




Go On!!! you know you want to!!!


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 15, 2009)

zushwa said:


> Yes on the APO, fuck no on the $125.  :)



Ok bro, I am going to order with that other company then. Sorry, but I am looking for the best deal and they are giving it and we are buying bulk, army is paying so you know how that shit goes. Lowest price wins out.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 15, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XszWYXs8ZYg[/ame]


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 25, 2009)

I have ordered the boots and they are on their way. Should be about 2 weeks. I will give you guys the update on the boots if you are interested.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 25, 2009)

These ones are pretty good as well,, Meindle desert Fox

http://www.armynnavy.com/catalog/catalog/popup_image.php/pID/2043


----------



## JJOIFVET (Aug 2, 2009)

So I put my order in a week ago for the boots and when I called this company in Texas, they said they had my size in and he would ship them right away. Well Friday I get an e-mail saying that my boots are on back order and I wouldn't get them until October. WTF. So I called them and talked to some chicky over there and sweet talked her, and she said she would get the boots back in the front of the line. The next thing you know she is e-mailing me and hitting on me. I just hope it gets my boots to the front of the line.


----------



## Ajax (Aug 2, 2009)

$185...Jesus......I think I'll wait for the SOR money.  They do look cool though.  Let me know how they work out.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Aug 2, 2009)

Ajax said:


> $185...Jesus......I think I'll wait for the SOR money.  They do look cool though.  Let me know how they work out.



If I ever get them.


----------



## TheWookie (Aug 2, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> If I ever get them.



I've used this company before and they have those LOWA boots, you might want to check as a back-up.  Just a bit more expensive though.. http://www.botachtactical.com/lowa.html


----------



## JJOIFVET (Oct 7, 2009)

So I open my email and I have an email from the company I ordered the Lowa boots from over two months ago. The lady who sent the e-mails says my order would be shipped as soon as I pay for them again. I sent her an e-mail back with receipt numbers and so on and how disappointed I was in their company and I will not order anything else from them because they told me the boots were in stock at the time I paid for them. I got an email back after I paid saying they were not in stock and on back order until October. Well I got another email after I bitched to them telling them I have paid and they are supposed to be on their way, so I am getting close to giving you guys a review on these Lowa boots.


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 7, 2009)

Just got mine in. Havent done anything in them yet. Oh yeah they were only $160.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Oct 8, 2009)

Tyrant said:


> Just got mine in. Havent done anything in them yet. Oh yeah they were only $160.



Damn, I believe I ordered mine before you did. I ended up paying $149.00  Let me know if you like them.


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 8, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> Damn, I believe I ordered mine before you did. I ended up paying $149.00  Let me know if you like them.



Did a 10 miler this morning in them. No issues and they were brand new.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Oct 8, 2009)

Tyrant said:


> Did a 10 miler this morning in them. No issues and they were brand new.



That is bad ass. I just hope I don't get mine and I step in the Iraqi Shit water day one.


----------



## demo18c (Oct 13, 2009)

I currently wear mine in garrison and have no problems with them at all. I have a small ligament tear in my foot and can usually feel pain when I wear boots. Not with my Lowa.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Oct 13, 2009)

I am still waiting on my LOWAS. Cricket, Cricket....


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 13, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> I am still waiting on my LOWAS. Cricket, Cricket....



You'll be Home before you get them!!


----------



## demo18c (Oct 13, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> I am still waiting on my LOWAS. Cricket, Cricket....



You avatar looks familiar and i suspect we may be in the same unit


----------



## zushwa (Oct 15, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> I am still waiting on my LOWAS. Cricket, Cricket....



Weird, we're on our 3rd reload of those bad boys.  We were selling them for ~$150 ish for the non gore and we have a coupon for the gore in our newsletter this month.  Of course, we also have the ShadowSpear discount available with plenty of boots in stock.

Good thing I'm not the type of guy to say I told you so.....:)


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 15, 2009)

zushwa said:


> Weird, we're on our 3rd reload of those bad boys.  We were selling them for ~$150 ish for the non gore and we have a coupon for the gore in our newsletter this month.  Of course, we also have the ShadowSpear discount available with plenty of boots in stock.
> 
> Good thing I'm not the type of guy to say I told you so.....:)



SS discount? I asked the guy at the counter if they offered one and got nothing. :doh:


----------



## JJOIFVET (Oct 15, 2009)

demo18c said:


> You avatar looks familiar and i suspect we may be in the same unit



Most likely we are in the same unit. You can pm me if you would like or whatever it is called.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Oct 15, 2009)

demo18c said:


> You avatar looks familiar and i suspect we may be in the same unit



Most likely we are in the same unit. You can pm me if you would like or whatever it is called.  My team wore this picture on our team t shirts.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Oct 15, 2009)

If these ass clowns I ordered from hadn't already shipped them, or at least they said they did two weeks ago, I would buy them from you zushwa. Kind of too late now though.


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 16, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> If these ass clowns I ordered from hadn't already shipped them, or at least they said they did two weeks ago, I would buy them from you zushwa. Kind of too late now though.



Get two sets!!


----------



## JJOIFVET (Oct 16, 2009)

Well I would like to try the first set out before I buy a 2nd set. If they are nice then I will buy a 2nd set but not from the same shit head company I just bought from.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Oct 17, 2009)

Well I finally got the boots in. That only took 2 1/2 months. Anyway, these boots are super comfortable so far. I will try them later with a full load of KIT and see how they hold up the rest of this deployment.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Oct 17, 2009)

OK, wore the boots out tonight on a HAF and they are great. I think I will take your advice Tyrant and buy a second pair, but I will get them at ZUSHWAs company.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Oct 17, 2009)

Zushwa, who owns Grey Group??


----------



## zushwa (Oct 19, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> Zushwa, who owns Grey Group??



That would be me.  Why??


----------



## tipofthespear (Oct 29, 2009)

Just got my pair in the other day. Got them from REI for $170. 

This is my 4th set of Lowa's (4 different models) and all of them have been really consistent on the sizing. I find the Zephyr's a little tight even with light socks on. The length seems fine, It just seems like they should have a "wide" sizing.

Anyways besides the sizing issue, which so far has not caused me any foot pain.. just not able to wear heavier socks with them unless they stretch a bit. They are a well constructed boot, looks like they are gonna last. Only got about 5k on them right now (no load) just casual walking in them and no problems.

I'll post a better write up once I've put them through the works and let you guys know the outcome. They definitely seem like a good purchase so far..


----------



## demo18c (Oct 30, 2009)

zushwa said:


> That would be me.  Why??



I bought a pair of Lowa from your store a couple of weeks ago. You store is like a candy store for SOF guys. Cool boots, MULTICAM, XBOX.. nice helmets. Can spend all day in there like an old man at a barber shop.:)


----------



## zushwa (Oct 30, 2009)

demo18c said:


> I bought a pair of Lowa from your store a couple of weeks ago. You store is like a candy store for SOF guys. Cool boots, MULTICAM, XBOX.. nice helmets. Can spend all day in there like an old man at a barber shop.:)



Thanks dude, we appreciate it.

It's pretty easy really, we just market to ourselves and somehow other guys like it too.  ;)


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 30, 2009)

zushwa said:


> Thanks dude, we appreciate it.
> 
> It's pretty easy really, we just market to ourselves and somehow other guys like it too.  ;)



I resist going to your online store.  I've got enough debt as it is. :cool:


----------



## stupid_rope (Nov 11, 2009)

Just ordered a pair from you zushwa.  I'm anxious to put them to work.


I'm sure you've heard it enough already but great site bro.  I like being able to shop in one place for all my vacation needs.  BTW, the forum discount is badass.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Nov 11, 2009)

zushwa said:


> That would be me.  Why??




I just ordered 14 pair from you.


----------



## zushwa (Nov 11, 2009)

stupid_rope said:


> Just ordered a pair from you zushwa.  I'm anxious to put them to work.
> 
> 
> I'm sure you've heard it enough already but great site bro.  I like being able to shop in one place for all my vacation needs.  BTW, the forum discount is badass.



Thanks dude.  We do the entire thing ourselves so the compliments mean quite a bit to us.



JJOIFVET said:


> I just ordered 14 pair from you.



Finally.  :)

Thanks for the orders guys.  Please let me know if there is anything else I can do to help.

Later,


----------



## stupid_rope (Nov 20, 2009)

Got them today.  I really like the spacious toe area and ankle support.  Doing 5 miles this weekend.  So far, an awesome product


----------



## masonea (Nov 21, 2009)

zushwa-

I was checking these out on the manufacturers website. I noticed that they make Zephyr GTX Lo version of these. Any chance you can get a hold of them as well? Or is there not enough demand for the lo cut version? Thanks.


----------



## USMC99 (Nov 23, 2009)

I saw them at last years Shot Show.  I have been waiting to get a pair too.  I think the Brits have been using them in Iraq.


----------

